# 100th call!



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 28, 2014)

Sorry for the horrible picture but I'll get some better ones this evening! (And my call coat tutorial will be up) Thanks for all the support along the way, I've learned more than know from here and y'all have been a great help! This is a big milestone for me and a big step in my woodturning.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 4


----------



## eaglea1 (Oct 28, 2014)

Very very nice Elliot!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 28, 2014)

Congrats on your 100th. Looks good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 28, 2014)

Congrats Elliot ! Sweet looking call

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 28, 2014)

Congrats Elliot, that's a killer. Yellow Cedar Burl by chance? Regardless, a beaut!


----------



## SENC (Oct 28, 2014)

Beautiful, Elliot! 100th at age 13, phenomenal. I don't know that I've made 100, even including throwaways!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice accomplishment young man!

Stick with it, and at your age, the sky is the limit.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Oct 28, 2014)

Very nice, Elliot.
I'll be looking forward to the tutorial.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice work Elliot. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 28, 2014)

Very nice call! Congratulations on a big milestone! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 28, 2014)

Elliot - beautiful work! Looking forward to the tutorial.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 28, 2014)

Congrats Elliot. I love the simplicity of the shape - not too busy just letting that gorgeous wood speak for itself. I think many call makers would have 'busied it up' but you showed the maturity of your eye to keep that one nice and simple. Promising future for you in calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## David Seaba (Oct 28, 2014)

Outstanding work congratulations! !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 28, 2014)

Thank you all! It means a lot!


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 28, 2014)

TimR said:


> Congrats Elliot, that's a killer. Yellow Cedar Burl by chance? Regardless, a beaut!


Yes yellow cedar burl!


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 28, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Congrats Elliot. I love the simplicity of the shape - not too busy just letting that gorgeous wood speak for itself. I think many call makers would have 'busied it up' but you showed the maturity of your eye to keep that one nice and simple. Promising future for you in calls.


I just started on my old school and have been using that design on all my best woods because it shows the beauty of the wood!


----------



## dbroswoods (Oct 28, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Congrats Elliot. I love the simplicity of the shape - not too busy just letting that gorgeous wood speak for itself. I think many call makers would have 'busied it up' but you showed the maturity of your eye to keep that one nice and simple. Promising future for you in calls.


 
I agree 100% with Kevin that is one sweet caller!!!!

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Oct 29, 2014)

Sweet Wood ,,,congrats on the 100


----------

